

See Where People Are Coming to Startup School From - dottertrotter
http://hackrtrackr.com/blog4.php

======
D_T
Knowing where the Hacker News readers come from is interesting. Does anyone
have enough karma to setup a poll for the ages of readers?

Thanks

------
comatose_kid
This is a great idea - thanks to this, I can see that there is at least one
person coming from my hometown of Ottawa :)

~~~
dottertrotter
No problem, if you have any suggestions just let me know.

~~~
cstejerean
I went ahead and submitted my location info, but then realized I had already
done this in the past. Now there are two entries for my username and location
in your database. You might want to consider only keeping one location per
username (or allowing a user to delete previously entered locations).

~~~
dottertrotter
I'll take care of that. Thanks.

